# Witch with turning head



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This will be one of our three witches for this year's front yard scene. she'll have her head turn slowly side to side. I'm happy with the movement so now I can finish building out her torso and getting some clothes for her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vent motors rule!

Nice head movement, too. Now get some clothing on that poor witch before she catches a cold.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow That is great. Okay so I actually have to get to work on some of my projects now. A vent motor huh? That is it we need our own TV show. How to scrounge stuff into props. I'd watch it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is nice smooth movement. And I love the mask you choose. I imagine your work area with a wall of masks that you can just pick any one you want. lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> I imagine your work area with a wall of masks that you can just pick any one you want. lol


It "used to be" like that! lol! I'm starting over with a few new masks now.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats turning out great! Did you use a fan or motor? Could you post her workings? I am excited to see her and her cohorts all finished!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> It "used to be" like that! lol! I'm starting over with a few new masks now.


I think I know where some of those masks, and a few of your robes ended up. And I love them. As I've said before, if you ever want to vist your old props, You are welcome anytime.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Thats turning out great! Did you use a fan or motor? Could you post her workings? I am excited to see her and her cohorts all finished!


He used a vent motor. There's a closer view of the workings about 45 seconds into the video.


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very spooky so far, love it! can't wait to see her dressed up!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. Looking forward to more posts of this project.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Vent motors rule!
> 
> Nice head movement, too. Now get some clothing on that poor witch before she catches a cold.


Yup! Hope to have he dressed in the next couple weeks. I'm trying to keep all three of their outfits a bit different so am collecting things now.



scareme said:


> I think I know where some of those masks, and a few of your robes ended up. And I love them. As I've said before, if you ever want to vist your old props, You are welcome anytime.


I'd kill to have one of those gauze zombie robes back! (hint, hint!)



Rich_K said:


> Looks very spooky so far, love it! can't wait to see her dressed up!





Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done. Looking forward to more posts of this project.


Thanks! I started on the armatures a few months ago and got a good start, then stalled out. Getting this piece done is giving me more motivation. Hoping to have all three done before June


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great Jerry! At this rate you'll be all done by August and have lots of time to help me!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Looks great Jerry! At this rate you'll be all done by August and have lots of time to help me!


LOL! In that case Mark, I'd better scale back the pace! I don't want to rush things!
Hoping to be done with the witches by June and then work on a few smaller projects. I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks really great Cant wait to see it complete....


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Looking good jdubbya. I like the "evil eye" of that witch. I will try and get up in the attic for the spell book measurements but they don't really matter. Just make it fat and ugly


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

love the head movement,,, I am so clueless about motors,,, need motors and tech for dummies,,, this is going to be a fantastic witch


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Will you leave the yoke of the mask connected to the mask itself?
I would think it would either cause some awkward movement of the witches clothing, or, if it's fastened down or restrained, a good bit more labor/resistance for the fan motor to deal with. 
After reading your description of what is still to come, I was thinking that a witch holding the objects and reading from her book of spells would do well with a cauldron that is mixing itself. The witch could be doing her chant or spell, and occasionally scolding the cauldron for going to fast, too slow, etc. Just the spookiness of the cauldron being stirred with nobody holding or touching the spoon or stirrer would get to a lot of people. The witch doing the talking would help reinforce that it's magic.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> Will you leave the yoke of the mask connected to the mask itself?
> I would think it would either cause some awkward movement of the witches clothing, or, if it's fastened down or restrained, a good bit more labor/resistance for the fan motor to deal with.
> After reading your description of what is still to come, I was thinking that a witch holding the objects and reading from her book of spells would do well with a cauldron that is mixing itself. The witch could be doing her chant or spell, and occasionally scolding the cauldron for going to fast, too slow, etc. Just the spookiness of the cauldron being stirred with nobody holding or touching the spoon or stirrer would get to a lot of people. The witch doing the talking would help reinforce that it's magic.


There will be three witches; this one holding a couple of objects (experimenting with things now), a static prop holding a spell book, and a third stirring a cauldron. The costume I have for this one is very light weight and non binding, which will allow for the head to turn freely inside the fabric.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Gotta love those little movements. I also have that mask on my witch.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job JW........


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I did some more work on this today. On suggestion from another member, I adjusted the motor to be on the inside of the bar stock, and not protrude out. Thias will make it easier to dress the form and keep the motor free from the clothing. I also formed a chicken wire cage around the torso to protect the motor and flesh out the body a bit, giving her a hump on her back. I used zip ties to secure the wire to the frame. She's almost ready for clothes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks for the update, nice job on the photos


----------

